# Destination Filter



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Anyone else having trouble with Lyft saying that you used all your filters when you have no matched trips?


----------



## ItsASecret (Dec 1, 2014)

Restart your phone and reinstall your app.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ItsASecret said:


> Restart your phone and reinstall your app.


No, just uninstall the app and move on with your day.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

Lyft needs to do away with the 15 minute timer on DF, if i am drivibg from Jupiter to Miami, ill take rides all along the way so long as i am going the rifht direction, thus the need for DF, but when it times out every 15 min, you have to restart it. If they limit the number of times you can restart it without a ride, they might as well remove it.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

It worked for the first time in 2.5 years.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

DexNex said:


> Anyone else having trouble with Lyft saying that you used all your filters when you have no matched trips?


Yep, just happened to me today. Lyft turned off my filter for the day with zero runs. So I wrote to support with a copy of the ride rule (see attached) and they claim that is not what it says. WTF. It's there in plain English.

And it didn't work this way until they increased the usage to six. And if you end a session before 15 minutes to take a high PT non-destination ride, you have just used one of your six attempts. They also used to let the 15 minute timer go way over, now I swear they are ending it a minute it two early so they can quickly take away the tool.

Lyft has become the new Uber.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

A change today in SF market. I ran out of destination filters after 2 uses. Their support department clueless as usual, and their online doc hadnt been updated.

Looks like they either went from 6 to 2 per day, or they have gone to 6 attempts instead of 6 uses. I'd like to know which but as usual they keep drivers and their own CS department in the dark. Really poorly run company.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

YEP...something is "broken" with Lyft's Driver App code. This is what the Lyft Support webpage says:

""You can complete *six* destination sessions a day (a session is equal to at least one completed ride on the way to a set destination). When you remove, change, or reach your destination, we'll check to see if you've completed any rides. If you've dropped off any passenger(s), that counts as one session.

Days end at midnight your local time, when you'll be able to set your destination once again.""

It's now counting six settings/renewing your Destination Filter as a "completed session". It's easy to imagine why Lyft would do this, but it contradicts their own support page wording.

I use ONLY the destination filter every hour of the day, except for a 4:00pm regular pickup I have. Fewer rides, but that's OK.

I'm sending an e-mail to tech support as soon as this message is posted. Will come back here with the response.


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

the lyft app has been screwing up lately. Sometimes it will just quit on me for no reason and remove destination filters.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

yamafx4dude said:


> the lyft app has been screwing up lately. Sometimes it will just quit on me for no reason and remove destination filters.


Lyft is rolling out a "Call Me" feature for drivers, that's built into the Lyft Driver app. As has happened before, when Lyft rolls out something new, it often times screws up existing features. Then a few days later, Lyft puts out app updates that fix the problems they caused.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> Lyft is rolling out a "Call Me" feature for drivers, that's built into the Lyft Driver app. As has happened before, when Lyft rolls out something new, it often times screws up existing features. Then a few days later, Lyft puts out app updates that fix the problems they caused.


Their response will be underwhelming and incompetent. Been there, done that today. They are clueless about changes.

Not their fault support department is kept in the dark: over a short time they changed from 3 to 6, then back to 3, then back to 6, and they have no idea about these changes. The algorithm team doesnt respect support enough to tell them. Their support vp ought to be furious by now but apparently has no standing in the company.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Their response will be underwhelming and incompetent. Been there, done that today. They are clueless about changes.
> 
> Not their fault support department is kept in the dark: over a short time they changed from 3 to 6, then back to 3, then back to 6, and they have no idea about these changes. The algorithm team doesnt respect support enough to tell them. Their support vp ought to be furious by now but apparently has no standing in the company.


Lyft seems to be run by 2 people. One that CARES about drivers. And one that does not. They will roll out something nice with the right hand, while their left hand is taking something away from us. It's been like this since I started in 2015.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

I sent the support page attached above to support, and they quote it right back to me and says it means attempts not rides. It's like saying "see this blue picture, its really red".

Lyft has some really serious organizational issues, and they had better figure them out.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

fairsailing said:


> I sent the support page attached above to support, and they quote it right back to me and says it means attempts not rides. It's like saying "see this blue picture, its really red".
> 
> Lyft has some really serious organizational issues, and they had better figure them out.


I sent them a request for clarification too. The responses I've gotten in the past on other issues always come from a real person. If I don't understand or like what they say, I reply and get a clarification. Sometimes it takes a little back-and-forth, but when we're finished, there's no remaining doubt, one way or the other.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Yeah no. Their support is incompetent. You should see the email chain i have from the last time they changed DF. OMG

The first guy i talked with today (phone support) had not even heard of a DF. "We dont do that." I hung up while on hold and got someone else who was quite mystified.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

I went back and forth three times on this ticket today. Got the same person each time, often it is a new person every time.

As you mentioned already AllenC, it's entirely possible that an update just broke the filter and last to know support has to assume that whatever condition it's in is correct, so they come up with this nutty reasoning.

I've been driving for 2 years and I have never had the filter miss 6 times for the time of day, location and destination I was using during morning rush hour. It may actually not have been working.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I used DF twice this morning successfully before it blocked me. So its still "working", just not the way stated.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

fairsailing said:


> I went back and forth three times on this ticket today. Got the same person each time, often it is a new person every time.
> 
> As you mentioned already AllenC, it's entirely possible that an update just broke the filter and last to know support has to assume that whatever condition it's in is correct, so they come up with this nutty reasoning.
> 
> I've been driving for 2 years and I have never had the filter miss 6 times for the time of day, location and destination I was using during morning rush hour. It may actually not have been working.


You know...that's a good point. I would normally get in at least 1 Destination Filtered ride within 90 minutes, but not a thing today. Very unusual for a nice Friday afternoon, with the destination set for Ohare Airport, before the 3-day Columbus Day weekend holiday.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

0 for 2 DF this morning. Something is off. Timed it too, 15 minutes to the second, then off.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

It is 6 "tries" now whether or not a ride was completed. Im not driving today so i tested it. Someone at lyft needs to bother to tell their support staff and update their docs.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Back to six _attempts_ for me.

Even worse is the patronizing text they send you after 6 attempts. "Nice work!"... Could they be any more condescending if they tried?


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

I don’t know what’s happening ! I only used it once , switched it on one more time and after it expired it claimed I had used it 6 times


----------



## TravisSux (Apr 27, 2017)

Cost them rides to Uber yesterday as it told me I had used six filters (zero rides) when I was still 50 miles from my destination. I think 2 Uber filters is better than 6 Lyft.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Because Lyft disabled my D.F. after being set 6 times (with no riders), I sent Lyft Support a message on Friday (10.6.2017) and included the wording from the Lyft Support webpage. Here is the response I received:

""Hi Allen,

Thanks for reaching out to us about Destination Mode. I'd be glad to help you out.

Just so you know, when the destination mode is activated, you should only receive requests from passengers along your route, going your direction. If you don't receive a request within 15 minutes, you'll be signed out of destination and driver mode so you can get on your way. You can complete three destination sessions per day, a session representing at least one completed ride on the way to a set destination.

Also, I have alerted our engineering department, and they are working to isolate, analyze, and resolve the issue for you. I kindly ask for your patience and this matter will be handled as quickly as possible.""

For the most part, his response matches what the Lyft Support page says, except that it's now 6 successful Destination Filter uses...not 3.

-ac


----------



## Delic (Apr 22, 2017)

they need too change this back


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Actually got my first ride using the "attempts" filter today. And it was on first attempt. So should have 5 left. But who knows anymore. They seem to make almost weekly secret changes to the DF that are only discovered through using it.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I had trouble with it this weekend. Had a trip up to Hollywood and when that happens the first thing I want to do is get out. I wanted to be west and south so I put I lax as a destination filter, so I don't get pulled north or more east. I'm moving south near park la brea and I get a ride. This takes me back to sunset and east, right dab in Hollywood again. Wtf.


----------



## supersoaker83 (Aug 22, 2017)

ItsASecret said:


> Restart your phone and reinstall your app.


What does deleting and downloading do? Does it reset Sf?


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

So went home early today when Lyft turned off the DF with only 2 DF runs, one was a shorty just in the direction. I am not going to sit downtown near that end of my shift, with the possibility of going in any direction. Just don't want to do the call and cancel thing since Lyft thoughtfully eliminated the destination from the offer screen a year ago.

Also became clear that if you use the "X" to end the session to take a sudden spike in PT for example, that counts as one attempt, even if the attempt was only two minutes (why Lyft would want to incent drivers not to take non-DF rides when busy is beyond me).

You can however use the online button to turn availability on/off without penalty, but it just returns to whatever destination you had when turned off.

Lyft just keeps on giving and now they are up to a $1,600 recruiting bonus for new drivers in my market. Geez, I wonder why drivers keep on leaving....


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

yamafx4dude said:


> the lyft app has been screwing up lately. Sometimes it will just quit on me for no reason and remove destination filters.


I'm still trying to figure out how that company get investors.Lyft a complete joke and will never catch up to uber with ridership.The company operates in major cites such as dallas and has no driver hub.They no nothing about half the cites they operate in.There major marketing back in the days was to have drivers hand out rider referrals.


----------

